# Autronic Eye



## Kcruz89 (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking for a Autronic eye for a 1964 Impala, does anyone know where I can find one or have one for sale?


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought mine on Ebay 3 or 4 years ago and the guy sent his business card with it. His name is John Oldenburg and number is 815-777-2937 and he's from Galena IL. His card says Autronic Eye & Guide-Matic 52-66 Buy Sell Trade. Hope this helps but dont know if he's still in business.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i just got one from him like a month ago


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

johns a cool dude to talk to hes gots lotsa good info too


----------

